# Shoreline grooming group forms PAC



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Let me be clear; screw anyone who messes with the ecosystems of others, be the polluter big or small. Hypocrisy is the word I would use for a shoreline landowner who destroys fragile habitat, then justifies it because he pollutes in a different manner than some big, evil capitalist.

As long as we're being so pious about our actions and words, I can't resist pointing out that I restore wetlands on my property, as opposed to destroying them to facilitate an easy stroll to the water's edge.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The law as written does allow property owner to clear a small pathway to the waters edge to serve the home owner such as IT pimp 2002. Check it out and IT pimp 2002 should do fine.

The real fight was with the legislators that were supporting the developers and land rights extreamist to clear large areas of criticle wetland habitats with heavy equipment. The large areas of unnatural squeaky lawn and bare sand habitats is the problem and damage to the ecosystem.


----------

